# CAD 14 request for help



## GeorgeGreek (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi people,

I am not sure if this is the right place for my request but hope so.

I have access and use of CAD 14 and have following question.

If 2 blocks overlap how can I make the one on top opaque so that only the top one is visible and what part of the bottom one is not covered by the one on top?

Please be as explicit as possible since I feel rather dumb about programs (???).

Thanks in advance,

George


----------



## Auzzie53 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi George,
Are you refering to AutoCAD 14 ? 
Cheers
John


----------



## GeorgeGreek (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes John, exactly.

To rephrase the question in case my mediocre use of language did not convey my request, imagine a block of a square and a circle. The question is how can I partly cover either block by the other so that only the top part is completely visible whereas the partly covered is .... well, partly visible ?

Thanks in advance,

Geeorge


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 5, 2010)

For 2D AutoCAD you can't do it. Even by hatching a shape (filling) you cannot overlay one on top of the other and block out lines. The only way I know of is to do like Pat says. Trim those nodes (parts of lines/shape) back to the intersection of the circle and square.

R14 may have 3D capability, I don't remember, but there is a learning curve with that utility.


----------



## Auzzie53 (Dec 7, 2010)

There is a free home version of Intellicad (which looks feels and runs exactly like Autocad) but it does offer the option of bringing forward or sending back, if you cant find it let me know and I will do a search

Cheers
John


----------



## Maryak (Dec 7, 2010)

George,

Is it possible to change the blocks to raster graphics ???

If so could you use a graphics program to overlay them and then set the opacity of the top layer to allow the bottom layer to show through. ???

If so could you then import the merged raster back to you cad and print it in paper space as a part of the drawing output. ???


Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GeorgeGreek (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi people and thanks all for your contribution. 
However, since I understand that the trouble is more than the result is worth,
have decided to bypass the problem and live with it.
Seems that the easiest way would be to use colours for various blocks to make reading faster and easier. Anyway, it's only a hobby (though guess that my wive would rather see me with another woman than locked in workshop).

Thanks again,

George


----------



## Maryak (Jan 25, 2011)

George,

I have just finished a course on Turbocad and I now understand what you are trying to do. 

The way to go about it is to make a copy of the part on top of itself exactly aligned using snaps or the grid. The copy you want transparent you render as hidden lines with non renderable objects and hidden lines switched off. the copy you want to see, you render as quality the layers you want to see.

I hope this makes sense.

e.g.







Hope this helps

Best Regards
Bob


----------

